# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Productos Agroindustriales  VENDEMOS PULPA DE AÇAI!!!! Empresarios aprovechen, se viene el verano!!!!

## Fernando Zegarra Torres

*PULPA DE AÇAI (Huasai)  Atención HELADERÍAS, JUGUERÍAS, HOTELES Y RESTAURANTES. 
Brasil vive una locura por esta fruta amazónica. Esta deliciosa fruta en pulpa ahora en tus manos para tu negocio. 
El AÇAI es la fruta con mayor contenido de los más importantes antioxidantes descubiertos hasta ahora por el hombre. Retarda el envejecimiento y acelera el metabolismo; ideal para deportista y para todos los que quieran verse siempre jóvenes! 
La campaña arranca después de la quincena de diciembre. Haz tus pedidos desde la primera semana de Diciembre y aprovecha todo el verano costeño para hacer un gran negocio, pasa la voz a comunidad brasilera en Perú. Es negocio redondo!!! 
Podemos abastecer de hasta 500 kg semanales!!! * acai-berry.jpg877509085524612.jpgDespolpadeira_de_açai.jpgc0c79b78505887c185680d2f921f9335.jpgPULPA ACAI.jpg* 
Les comparto un sencillo de video de cómo prepararlo:* <strong>
 * 
Si no sale el video aquí está el Link:* https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCX-cEzRPUs*  
Contáctenos: * *Z&T NATURAL PERU S.A.C* *Fernando Zegarra Torres* *Director Gerente* *Celulares:* 961027798 - #961027798  *Fijo:*  061 593179 - *Skype:* ferdyzeg1 *Email:* fzegarra@ztnaturalperu.com *Intro*Temas similares: VENDEMOS SEMILLA DE SACHA INCHI VENDO ACAI SECO PROVEEMOS: CAMU CAMU fruta, Pulpa, polvos, YACON fruta, CACAO nibs, grano, AGUAJE, ACAI, UÑA DE GATO, Plantas medicinales VENDEMOS PULPA CONGELADA DE CAMU CAMU Vendemos Azucar

----------

